# Fantails (Pictures).



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

Weather has been fine this winter and I have started the breeding season already for my fantails

I currently got mostly Recessive Reds + RR Dilute (yellow), but also Blues (check/bar/spread/spread dilute). 
I am aiming to create more Blacks, Silvers and Recessive Whites.
The black breeding should be going fine, But the whites I am having trouble with as my 2 good females never gave any babies last summer, but hoping to get some this year.
If they wont give any young I only got 1 good white male to go with + a very bad white female who I paired up with her decent son and will see what comes out of it. But I do not expect much from them.
I also got 2 almonds so should get some almond babies.
Also got 1 pair Indian Fantails.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Lovely birds, the black is my favorite.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Nice looking fantails.


----------



## CAErickson (Apr 20, 2015)

I like the Grizzle top row on the right. Good body to tail ratio. Round body. Would like to see shorter flights.


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it´s an almond. And well long flights often come with long tails which is fine. 
These are my new starting birds as i lost all my old pigeons in October 2014 (Marten). 

Some are young from last summer though. And 4 of those young are from a ''garden'' fantail female so they are a bit so and so. But 3 of them are nice colours and all carry rec white. Didn´t have much to go on back then as i only had 4 productive pairs, 1 Blue bar, 1 Blue check, Black male + RW garden fantail and Yellow + splash. And only the last pair and the black male was actually good bodywise. 
I dont like blue bars or blue checks. But my plan was to try breed blacks from them eventually. And the blue bar pair will probably be foster parents this summer.

Then in august 2015 i found the good 18 RR and 2 Almonds so now i should be fine. Of course if i do find better birds in the colours i want i would replace my lesser good ones. But for now i just breed my own line down and work with what i have.
As i don´t show and don´t plan to in awhile i am more aiming for colour now though. Need to get more rec whites, blacks and silvers. 
Which is also why i choose to keep some birds that aren´t following the standard. But i want them for the colours.
I'll see how it goes this summer and will probably be replacing several of the birds with their children. I am hoping the RR ones are spreads so i get more blacks.
Even though i do aim for round bodies and good tails in the long run i also want to have the colours i want. So sure might take a bit longer but it will be worth it. 
It´s not that easy to find these birds here. I only know of 2 breeders (of good ones) in the country besides myself. And i also have to pay 100 euros per bird for them from the best breeder. I will try buy some young blacks and/or whites from him next winter if he got any. 
The one who sold me the RR and 2 almonds sold for 50 euros a pair. So well i grabbed as many as i could. And trust me, in this country they are Great birds. To get them for such a low price i count myself super lucky as they will get my breeding back on track in no time.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Good luck with them. Just an observation without trying to be sarcastic, you may want to work on keeping their tails less tattered. Close confines usually causes that.


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

Well they got plenty of space. Should be about 14kvm. 
Two pairs are currently locked up temporary for pairing though in 95*40 and i also keep 1 pair on their own in 115*100 and two pairs in breeding pens of 180*70.
It seem to differ betwen the inviduals if their tails tatter alot or not. Blue bars and blue checks usualy have the best tailfeathers.
But it really does not matter now as almost all of them have been trimmed for the breeding season So now they got short tails. 
I don´t mind tattered tails but i do layer tails every now and then and tape tails if they get a split or keep their wings up into them. Since i don´t show there isn´t much need to fix tattered feathers and especially not when i will just cut them off at spring anyways.
I also got branches in my coop allowing them to fly a bit if they want to. I know they shouldn´t because it funnels the tail but still they are birds after all.


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

It doesn´t seem like the new RR pigeons carry Spread. So i guess i need to find more black ones to buy.
My white breeding pair have given 1 baby so far.
Probably gonna get quite alot normal blues (bar/check) which i have no use for since i still need to breed them to blacks (Or silvers) to get black.
The only two babies that might get black now are both pied. Not the best but better than nothing.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gorgeous Fantails!

You have an impressive color palette of birds.

Good Luck


----------



## pigeontype (Dec 21, 2018)

Fantail Pigeons All Breeds
Mindian Fantail
indian Fantail
Hungarian Fantail 
Belgium Fantail – Garden fantail variants
American Fantail
Seldschuk Pigeon
Silky fantail
Syrian fantail – karakand
English Garden Fantail
http://www.pigeontype.info/2018/08/12/fantail-pigeons-all-breeds/


----------



## PICHONPICHONERO (Jan 31, 2019)

where in los angeles California can I get some fantail.? please anyone


----------

